# New website



## OULobo (Mar 2, 2005)

Check it out, one of my schools is finally on line. See if you can pick me out. 

www.marcialtirada.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 2, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 3, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Check it out, one of my schools is finally on line. See if you can pick me out.
> 
> www.marcialtirada.com



No I can not


----------



## Sarah (Mar 3, 2005)

Cool web site...I must say, thats a bit of an interesting position you've got yourself in there! you would be good at yoga...


----------



## OULobo (Mar 3, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Cool web site...I must say, thats a bit of an interesting position you've got yourself in there! you would be good at yoga...



I'd like to think that I am good at Yoga, but thanks for the compliment. I'm one of the few people in my system that has learned the arts of the southern PIs and a good chunk of Silat. They love some of those stances.


----------



## Mao (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey OUron,
 I can pick you out. Looks like part of one of the harimau lankas. Cool.
Nice site too.
Dan Mc


----------



## OULobo (Mar 4, 2005)

Mao said:
			
		

> Hey OUron,
> I can pick you out. Looks like part of one of the harimau lankas. Cool.
> Nice site too.
> Dan Mc



Thanks Dan, sorry I can't make it to your upcoming camp. It looks like it will be fun.


----------



## Mao (Mar 4, 2005)

No worries. We'll have other events. 
Till then,
Dan Mc


----------

